# Upgraded Dust Collector



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Took a 220 mile one way trip the other day to buy some blast gates and some hose for my DC system and ended up coming home with a new dust collector.

I had been telling myself that I wanted to upgrade but was planning on waiting until later since I already had one, but I could not pass up the deal that this place offered me.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmmmm, no pictures...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Check the file size. If the file size is too large the upload will not do the upload. The Manage Attachments window gives the size of the different file types.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

goXtreme said:


> Hmmmm, no pictures...


+1:thumbdown:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

It never gave me a reason, it just wouldnt load, I will try from my phone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

From this








To this








Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Now we can see.

Nice upgrade. :thumbsup:

Looks like my 1 1/2HP Jet, but with bags instead of cannister.

You will like the bigger airflow and should be higher static pressure.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah! Now we're talk'n! Congrats on the upgrade:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm eye'n that tablesaw.......me likie:thumbsup:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

CasinoDuck said:


> I'm eye'n that tablesaw.......me likie:thumbsup:


I absolutely LOVE that tablesaw!!!
BTW, don't get used to that planer, a 20" Grizzly will be in its place on Saturday

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

By gosh it *is* a DC! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake80 (Aug 3, 2012)

X if you don't mind me asking ,what is a good deal on that bad boy? sorry it sucks, its a girl.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I got this for $470.00. 

The only thing I did to it was change the wiring from 110V to 220V.

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Those rollers on top of the dewalt planer, home built or are they available?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought the rollers from Harbor Freight and just bolted them to the cover. 

The roller on the outfeed side is at a little different angle than the infeed side so I had to wedge a scrap piece of wood under the bottom edge to make it more level.

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------

